# unknown crazy plant



## rhibear (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought this new plant a couple of weeks ago from a local pet store, they had no label up and the assistant didnt know the name at the time (only the price of $12.99!!). I've called back since and was told that it is a "juncus spiralis, corkscrew rush". However what I've found in my research does not look _*anything*_ like this.

It has ~7 leaves, each 8-12" long in total, with ~4" of each being a thick stem. The leaf part itself is ~1" wide and spirals around the main stem like a corkscrew. In the last few days a new stem has appeared and grown ~4" per day. It has hit the surface of my 29g and reached around to the front wall. The texture of the leaves is like crepe paper or taffeta.
Any ideas?

Edit: it seems to be growing from a bulb that has hard spikes in the top.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's an _Aponogeton ulvaceus_.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

And you are about to fall in love with it! It's a gorgeous plant.

Keep in mind that when growing well it really takes off - just like you witness. But in a few months it goes dormant. All the leaves disappear but the plant is not dead. It will return to life full force in a few months. Don't dig for the bulb, let it sleep as long as it needs.

Also - when A. ulvaceus grows well it seems to supress the growth of Amazon swords. It maybe better in absorbing nutrients or it releases some chemicals. In any case when it grows well it's gorgeous!

--Nikolay


----------



## rhibear (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! You guys are amazing... and fast too! Thank you so much.


----------

